# Doorbell Tx trick



## Auselect (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm just trying to find another way of installing my transformer for the doorbell. I know this is small and minute but I have a lot I luck on this site so it's worth a try.
I'm doing a 3 family with the panel on a finished wall so no chance of mounting it to the side and no basement.
Rather then mounting the Tx inside a closet or in a common area out of the way, I'm thinking of something like a 2g box half LV ring attached, drill a hole through the side and mount the Tx in that hole, then mount the bell over the top....
Has anyone got a different way to do it?
Or if I do it my way do you think the TX would be a PITA to work on?
Or how many future electricians would never find the Tx????


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

There's always some sort of 'utility' area for the water heater, furnace, sump pump etc. I typically mount them there. Since basements are common here, I use the box installed for the furnace disconnect.


----------



## Auselect (Dec 2, 2011)

480sparky said:


> There's always some sort of 'utility' area for the water heater, furnace, sump pump etc. I typically mount them there. Since basements are common here, I use the box installed for the furnace disconnect.


Yeah, this one is slab, I've done it that way a few time, or basement...just seeing if anyone does any different that might be better, quicker, make me more $$$$


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

I used to put them near the WH in the garage, but people complained about them, so I started putting them in the washer &dryer closet or the hallway closet. A little more out of the way I guess.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

http://www.centralvacuumstores.com/...-Chime-Lighted-Pushbutton-and-J-Box-Trans.php

There are several styles like this where the transformer installs in a j box behind the chime.
City Electric here stocks one style and I cannot think of the brand right now. Work pretty good for a builder grade chime.


----------



## EJPHI (May 7, 2008)

There are so many cool wireless door bells out there, are you sure you want to use a transformer powered design?

I just installed one that plays La Cucaracha for the front door and Beethoven's 7th for the back!!

EJPHI


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

In the next town over, City Hall is an old historic building with concrete walls and plaster and stuff. They wanted a buzzer installed at the back door, which is handicap accessible, so that someone could push the button and it would buzz up at the receptionist. Essentially, just a doorbell circuit.

There was no good place to put the transformer where it would be out of the way. But since I was using Wiremold to extend a 120V receptacle circuit for the transformer, and more Wiremold to sleeve the LV wires, I decided to just stick with that.

I got a deep Wiremold surface box, kinda like this:










Then I got a divider plate from Edwards Signaling (part# Edwards 593)










Then I got an Edwards 590 series transformer and stuck it in there.










I went out of that immediately to the little wall buzzer I got (an Edwards 725)










Then after all that I put a blank plate over the Wiremold box. Transformer hidden. It would work in any 2-gang box (or bigger) as long as it's more than 2 1/4" deep.


----------



## case320 (Mar 4, 2009)

I use a Zenith Z-119. Plastic box installed at rough, where the chime will be located. Run power into box and bell wire through a channel on one side of the box. At finish the transformer mounts in the box and chime is installed over the box. Simple and clean. http://www.amazon.com/Heath-Zenith-119-Transformer-Rough-In/dp/B001DU54UM


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

case320 said:


> I use a Zenith Z-119. Plastic box installed at rough, where the chime will be located. Run power into box and bell wire through a channel on one side of the box. At finish the transformer mounts in the box and chime is installed over the box. Simple and clean. http://www.amazon.com/Heath-Zenith-119-Transformer-Rough-In/dp/B001DU54UM


That's the one I was trying to find. Couldn't remember the brand. That's what I would use in the OP situation.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Auselect said:


> I'm just trying to find another way of installing my transformer for the doorbell. I know this is small and minute but I have a lot I luck on this site so it's worth a try.
> I'm doing a 3 family with the panel on a finished wall so no chance of mounting it to the side and no basement.
> Rather then mounting the Tx inside a closet or in a common area out of the way, I'm thinking of something like a 2g box half LV ring attached, drill a hole through the side and mount the Tx in that hole, then mount the bell over the top....
> Has anyone got a different way to do it?
> ...


Attic light near the scuttle hole?


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

jrannis said:


> Attic light near the scuttle hole?


I have found that installing the transformer in an attic has led to a premature life expectancy.
Alot of transformers are not listed for installation in an attic as well.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

drspec said:


> http://www.centralvacuumstores.com/NuTone/Door-Chimes/Wired-Chimes/Builder-Chime-Kits/BK140LWH-Chime-Lighted-Pushbutton-and-J-Box-Trans.php
> 
> There are several styles like this where the transformer installs in a j box behind the chime.
> City Electric here stocks one style and I cannot think of the brand right now. Work pretty good for a builder grade chime.


Yea those are nice....


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

drspec said:


> I have found that installing the transformer in an attic has led to a premature life expectancy.
> Alot of transformers are not listed for installation in an attic as well.


Most doorbell transformers say not listed to be installed anywhere 120 degrees or more. Pretty much any attic.


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)

we have to install a timer for a main exhaust in the utility room, hooks the main damper up to one of the bath fans for hole house exhaust.

usually just knock a hole in the timer and then surface mount the xformer there.

or take it from the side of a keyless with an extension ring in the mech room. usually just off the timer tho.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I've gone as far as mounting them in the Lobby hi hat right by the front door. I'm sure that will be a joy for future electricians to find and replace.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

case320 said:


> I use a Zenith Z-119. Plastic box installed at rough, where the chime will be located. Run power into box and bell wire through a channel on one side of the box. At finish the transformer mounts in the box and chime is installed over the box. Simple and clean. http://www.amazon.com/Heath-Zenith-119-Transformer-Rough-In/dp/B001DU54UM


And gift wrapping is available for that special customer.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I found one in my Buddy's finished gameroom ceiling with a drywall saw. Right where we put them when I did resi.


----------

